# A & P Fast Fibre - yes or no?



## Orangehorse (11 September 2012)

Up to now I have always fed Top Spec balancer and Top Chop, the molasses free chaff, which my horse doesn't really love, but he eats it OK.

I have heard good things about Fast Fibre, and it is a lot easier for me to buy, as closer and more convenient, so I decided to buy and bag and see what it was like and if the horses liked it.

But it is slop!  It is OK mixed in with the Top Chop, horses love it and gobble it down, but I don't know if they would like it by itself.  Some horses seem to get fed up with it, I have heard.  And if I am just giving them Fast Fibre as a bit of extra bulk, then it would surely be better to add some unmolassed sugar beet pulp?

Not sure what to do now.  Either carry on with the Top Chop and sugar beet pulp, or convert to Fast Fibre completely.


----------



## Mynstrel (11 September 2012)

Ours love the stuff - to the point where one will point blank ignore his feed if there's none in it.  

Yes, it can be sloppy if you put too much water with it but once you get the balance right it's no different to sugar beet as far as I can see.  We feed it with pony nuts & chop.


----------



## be positive (11 September 2012)

I dont make it up as they state on the bag as it is sloppy and messy, I put a measure into a bucket and just cover with enough water for it to soak fully, you get used to judging it and because it soaks so quickly you can always add a little more water, once soaked I scoop it out and mix with everything else. 

I feed it to all mine, they have just FF plus supplements and one or two get other feeds added to it, I do not use chaff now as there is no need to add any more bulk.


----------



## skint1 (11 September 2012)

Oh if I wasn't on my phone I've got the cutest picture of our horse eating his sloppy fast fibre, he has that with apple chaff and top spec balancer. Personally I like that its sloppy because it reassures me he won't choke and he's getting enough moisture which is probably silly of me.


----------



## Orangehorse (11 September 2012)

OK, that is  helpful thanks.  Use a bit less water then and see how they like it.


----------



## Miss L Toe (11 September 2012)

I use it is a base for my feed, So I know he is getting "essential vitamins and minerals", then I add my my supplements.
I feel I need something to make it a bit more exciting, non molassed chaff, and oats for performance, micronised linseed for hoof, skin and joints. I would not like him to "go off it" as it has the basics and is cheap. If too sloppy he dribbles on the floor.


----------



## Buds_mum (11 September 2012)

I feed Buds it, just a big handful soaked with balancer and mix  He loves and means he doesn't need chaff although I do chuck in a handful of happy hoof for him to chew or it wouldn't touch the sides  
A bag lasts forever too!! He'll prob get more come winter to add bulk when he's hunting etc.


----------



## CBFan (11 September 2012)

I use one slightly heaped measure of FF to two level (Obviously!) measures of water... soakes to a nice sort of spongy texture. Horse loves it! Slightly wetter and he gets it everywhere though!!


----------



## Jingleballs (11 September 2012)

My boy likes it - I do find it hard to get the consistency right sometimes though.  I'm probably going to switch to Rowen Barberry fibre mash this year though as it's cheaper and lasts longer.


----------



## RubysGold (11 September 2012)

My horses love the stuff!


----------



## nic85 (11 September 2012)

Im in the process of swapping my girl from Pegasus Mix and apple chaff to Fast fibre and Alfa a Oil. She loves it!! She was backed in July but dropped off quite a bit so after a bit of research and change of feed she seems to be putting on weight and just seems happier


----------



## SmartieBean09 (11 September 2012)

I've fed it as a hay replacer with excellent results!

I now feed it to my new boy.  He absolutely loves it.  It's a great feed.  Low sugar and starch, cheap and very obtainable.  I do have to add chaff to it for my new boy as he so food obsessed, I'm sure he could inhale it within seconds otherwise!


----------



## mudmonkey17 (11 September 2012)

I use fast fibre with top chop lite for both of mine and they love it.


----------



## budley95 (11 September 2012)

I'd definitely say yes- I was really dubious of it all last year. I'm at a really small yard and was only one not to use it last year, trying my boy on something else last year that worked quite well - I put my boy on fast fibre this summer after he bit through his tongue (plonker - 7 years no injuries and then that!). He's honestly become a different horse. A lot more responsive and actually concentrates - not as spooky as he usually is on hard feed and really forward. He also absolutely loves it! I don't find it sloppy, I do the 1 part FF and 2 part water and it comes out right. Worth giving it a go just to see if your boy gets on with it? Plus as its a complete feed no extras to add, much easier than the amount of supplements I put in last year!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (11 September 2012)

My two love it and have it in the winter: however if you have a sweet itch then bear in mind that there IS some garlic in it, which isn't desirable for sweet itches.


----------



## NooNoo59 (11 September 2012)

just out of interest - if it is prepped at night can it be left to feed in the morning?


----------



## nic85 (11 September 2012)

NooNoo59 said:



			just out of interest - if it is prepped at night can it be left to feed in the morning?
		
Click to expand...

Its ready in about 60 seconds


----------



## acw295 (11 September 2012)

No for Molly, she hated it! Ate it on its own for about 1 week, then mixed with chaff for a few more. Now she won't touch it, she's the same with Speedibeet though, she hates soggy food I think.

She has Top Chop Lite and Lo-Cal balancer, if she needs more fibre she gets high fibre nuggets and soaked hay.

I've nothing against it as a feed but my fussy (yet greedy) mare did not like it at all.


----------



## trottingon (11 September 2012)

It is ready to feed in just a few minutes (can't remember exactly how many without looking at the bag) but you'll notice a huge difference if you leave it to soak overnight, it swells much more, and swells more again if you make it with hot water rather than cold.  I always make with hot water the night before for my next day's AM and PM feeds.
A bag seems to last forever which I also like ;o)


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (12 September 2012)

What is actually in Fast Fibre, have always wondered (havent yet tried it but considering it for lami girl)? And whats the sugars (Mj/kg)?


----------



## MyLuckyStar (12 September 2012)

Ours love it to 

The one will also ignore his feed if it's got no fast fibre in it, he loves it even more if it's a  super sloppy mess! 

We feed all ours on it throughout the winter including my 1 year old filly (she was 5 months old when first on it) up to our 25 year old Anglo Arab and all do well on it


----------



## Toast (12 September 2012)

I got a couple of free samples from A&P and my lads thought it was great.
They'll be on it this winter with chaff to slow them down as my warmblood is a total hoover and my appaloosa wont need the energy he gets from his mix if he's living in more.


----------



## Maisy (12 September 2012)

Mine love it too....Last year they had FF and Happy hoof all winter....no need for sugar beet (which I was always forgetting to soak!), or anything else.  I find that my lot get a bit bored with hay when it's really cold and frosty/snowy so I can just up the amount of FF they have and know that they are getting enough fibre without too much of anything else.


----------



## 9tails (12 September 2012)

Mine has been on FF for years, on its own and soaked overnight so that it really soaks up the water.  It makes a huge meal but she licks the bowl clean every morning.


----------



## Goldenstar (13 September 2012)

No I won't feed it as it contains vits and minerals so I would have to feed the recommended amount  each day or I would have no idea how much supplementation my horse was getting .
I only feed things that have no vits or minerals added then I know what supplements they are getting.
I base my feeds about  chopped straw, micronised linseed,  Alfafa , unmolassed SB oats and a haylage lite adjusted for each horse and then add supplements .


----------



## texel (13 September 2012)

The best pony porridge there is - mine worship it -


----------



## katie_southwest (13 September 2012)

My 2 eat it, all you can hear from their direction is slurp slurp slurp  
I make it nice and sloppy for my oldie and he loves it, gets it all over his face too!!


----------



## mightymammoth (13 September 2012)

yes really like it although I do add a handful of the pure feeds company fibre balance in as well as the supplements and micronised linseed.


----------



## Fransurrey (14 September 2012)

I liked the look of FF until I saw the garlic ingredient (SI horse), so went for veteran vitality instead. I only feed it in the winter, though, as otherwise I don't feed enough to not warrant adding extra linseed or yeast. It's messy, but very satisfying to hear them enjoying it. I soak it overnight, too, or make it up at home (during frozen weather) and drive carefully to the yard!


----------



## Mynstrel (14 September 2012)

Fransurrey said:



			I liked the look of FF until I saw the garlic ingredient (SI horse), so went for veteran vitality instead. I only feed it in the winter, though, as otherwise I don't feed enough to not warrant adding extra linseed or yeast. It's messy, but very satisfying to hear them enjoying it. I soak it overnight, too, or make it up at home (during frozen weather) and drive carefully to the yard!
		
Click to expand...

This is from their website, it doesn't seem to have garlic in it now or do they not match what's on the bag?  

Fast Fibre Composition & Nutritional Additives
FAST FIBRE Product Code 1765-20 
Allen & Page Ltd., IP25 7SD. Tel: 01362 822902 
A COMPLEMENTARY FEED for feeding to HORSES

Composition: 
Nutritionally Improved Straw, Oat Feed, Unmolassed Beet Pulp, Linseed Expeller, Grass Meal, Di-calcium Phosphate, Soya (bean) Oil, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Mint, Fenugreek, Yeast, Fructo-oligosaccharides

Nutritional Additives (per kg): 
Vitamins: E672 Vitamin A: 10k iu (as retinol acetate); E671 Vitamin D3: 1.5k iu (as cholecalciferol); E3a700 Vitamin E: 120mg (as all-rac-a-tocopherol acetate)  
Trace elements: 200mg Ferrous Sulphate Monohydrate (E1-Iron); 278mg Zinc Oxide (E6-Zinc); 160mg Manganous Oxide (E5-Manganese); 3.25mg Calcium Iodate Anhydrous (E2-Iodine); 1.76mg Sodium Selenite (E8-Selenium); 83mg Cupric Chelate of Glycine, Hydrate (E4-Copper)


----------



## Rupert-the-bear (14 September 2012)

http://www.allenandpage.com/Products/Rest-and-Light-Work/Fast-Fibre.aspx 

I love it! Use it as a partial hay replacer, although I use about 1.5 times water to feed as otherwise its slop! Goes all fluffy then and pony loves it! Also, its only 2.5% sugar...average hay or lo-cal chaffs are 10%


----------



## tallyho! (14 September 2012)

You forgot to factor in the starch at 5% which makes it 7% all told. They have cleverly disguised it


----------



## Perissa (14 September 2012)

Mynstrel said:



			This is from their website, it doesn't seem to have garlic in it now or do they not match what's on the bag?  

Fast Fibre Composition & Nutritional Additives
FAST FIBRE Product Code 1765-20 
Allen & Page Ltd., IP25 7SD. Tel: 01362 822902 
A COMPLEMENTARY FEED for feeding to HORSES

Composition: 
Nutritionally Improved Straw, Oat Feed, Unmolassed Beet Pulp, Linseed Expeller, Grass Meal, Di-calcium Phosphate, Soya (bean) Oil, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Mint, Fenugreek, Yeast, Fructo-oligosaccharides

Nutritional Additives (per kg): 
Vitamins: E672 Vitamin A: 10k iu (as retinol acetate); E671 Vitamin D3: 1.5k iu (as cholecalciferol); E3a700 Vitamin E: 120mg (as all-rac-a-tocopherol acetate)  
Trace elements: 200mg Ferrous Sulphate Monohydrate (E1-Iron); 278mg Zinc Oxide (E6-Zinc); 160mg Manganous Oxide (E5-Manganese); 3.25mg Calcium Iodate Anhydrous (E2-Iodine); 1.76mg Sodium Selenite (E8-Selenium); 83mg Cupric Chelate of Glycine, Hydrate (E4-Copper)
		
Click to expand...

On the little label that comes with the bag it definitely says that it contains garlic.


----------



## mightymammoth (14 September 2012)

I've heard that it contains garlic as well but it's strange as it doesn't smell of garlic at all.


----------



## Mynstrel (14 September 2012)

Perissa said:



			On the little label that comes with the bag it definitely says that it contains garlic.
		
Click to expand...

How strange, I'll have a look when we next go in a feed shop. As V1980 says though it doesn't smell of it at all, you'd never guess if you didn't check the label.


----------



## SmartieBean09 (14 September 2012)

I'm guessing they have recently changed their website and their recipe but obviously the last few bags available still contain a small proportion of garlic.


----------



## amandaco2 (16 September 2012)

I use it with hifi molasses free.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (16 September 2012)

thankyou to those who replied on the 'whats in it question' - thats really interesting. I hope they have removed the garlic. 7% is still pretty low isnt it - similar to lo cal chaff but without the alfalfa that some dont like for lamis. 

I might give it a go then! Girlie has mainly soaked hay (and oat straw when i can get it/when it is too frozen to soak hay, but has some (1kg) hifilite as a carrier  vits mins and PP plus mag ox - could try replacing the hifi with the fast fibre as I can always boil a kettle even in the -20 we get up here (Cairngorms).


----------



## yuipopo (19 September 2012)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			thankyou to those who replied on the 'whats in it question' - thats really interesting. I hope they have removed the garlic. 7% is still pretty low isnt it - similar to lo cal chaff but without the alfalfa that some dont like for lamis. 

I might give it a go then! Girlie has mainly soaked hay (and oat straw when i can get it/when it is too frozen to soak hay, but has some (1kg) hifilite as a carrier  vits mins and PP plus mag ox - could try replacing the hifi with the fast fibre as I can always boil a kettle even in the -20 we get up here (Cairngorms).
		
Click to expand...

I like all post. The post is very Useful. I wanted to thank you for this excellent read!


----------



## Daytona (19 September 2012)

I spoke to A&P about fast f

It's designed as a complete hay replacer for old horses, a bag should only last 3 days, they told me

It's not meant to be used as a feed.  I had my horse on it and wondered why he was losing weight so rang them.

I think a lot of people on her have the wrong idea about that stuff.

It's for horses with no teeth etc or who struggle eating hay.


----------



## Liath (19 September 2012)

Ludoctro said:



			I spoke to A&P about fast f

It's designed as a complete hay replacer for old horses, a bag should only last 3 days, they told me

It's not meant to be used as a feed.  I had my horse on it and wondered why he was losing weight so rang them.

I think a lot of people on her have the wrong idea about that stuff.

It's for horses with no teeth etc or who struggle eating hay.
		
Click to expand...

Thats odd, because that isn't what they told me! They told me it is great stuff for any horse, particularly those over weight or prone to laminitis or fussy eaters and that you can feed as little (to disguise supplements for example) or as much (within reason, as a hay replacer) as you like and that a bag can last for ages....

What's more their web site says:

For horses and ponies at rest or in light work
High fibre, low starch, low sugar and boosted with essential vitamins and minerals
Can be fed as a partial or complete hay replacement
Suitable for all types of horses and ponies, including good doers and those prone to laminitis
Contains Ceregest GLC 2, a unique prebiotic for Gut Loving Care
Suitable for horses and ponies with intolerances to barley and molasses


I might have to phone them again... my 8yo ISH seems to be doing very well on it though! 

ETA: The website also gives feeding guidelines for light work, medium work, hard work and as a 'total hay replacer' so I really can't work out why they told you that!


----------



## Daytona (19 September 2012)

That's defo what the last told me.  I was feeding it to my  rising five year old in similar amounts you would feed say sugar beet.

Told me it was not suitable and as I said that bag should only last a few days as its to be fed in large amounts instead of hay to older horses.  

Yes ring them and mention what they told me, this would of been around last Xmas time


----------



## Daytona (19 September 2012)

Lass not last


----------



## Goldenstar (19 September 2012)

Basically it's straw and unmolassed sugar beet with bits and pieces added I can do that myself and be sure that I have the minerals and vits at the right level without having to wiegh out the Fast fibre every day so if mine are in longer I just give them more  chopped straw without giving needless giving more vits and minerals .
It's really a good bucket feed replacer for fatties.


----------



## SmartieBean09 (19 September 2012)

Fast fibre is basically a quick soaking high fibre cube and can be fed as a bucket feed or hay replacer, the same of which a high fibre cube can.  Their website states that for a large pony in light work  0.75kg-1.75kg can be fed.  This amount is not sustainable as a hay replacement (as much larger amounts would be required) so I have no idea why they advised that it can only be fed as a hay replacer as their website contradicts this.


----------



## Daytona (20 September 2012)

Sb09 I do t understand your post you say basically it's a hay replacer - which is what A&P confirmed to me the you go on to say its cant be used as a hay replacer..???   You have confused me..??  Either it is a hay replacer or is not.?


----------



## Daytona (20 September 2012)

Any how I'm just telling you what the lass who picked up phone at A&P told me when I rang to ask about amounts to feed my horse to substain his weight and not lose weight.


----------



## little_critter (20 September 2012)

As I understand it Fast Fibre can be used as a complete feed using the smaller quantities quoted on the bag OR it can be used as a hay replacer but of course you'd have to feed a lot more if it then.


----------



## little_critter (20 September 2012)

Just to add the A&P rep visited my yard last year and recommended fast fibre as a feed (not hay replacer) at the quantities their bag suggests.


----------



## Daytona (20 September 2012)

No idea then,  my boy lost a lot of weight on it, that's why I rang them as wondered what I was doing wrong I guess maybe for good doers it's ok as a bulk just to be giving them something but if the horse actually requires energy and calories then it's of no use.


----------



## HazyXmas (20 September 2012)

Ludoctro said:



			I spoke to A&P about fast f

It's designed as a complete hay replacer for old horses, a bag should only last 3 days, they told me

It's not meant to be used as a feed.  I had my horse on it and wondered why he was losing weight so rang them.

I think a lot of people on her have the wrong idea about that stuff.

It's for horses with no teeth etc or who struggle eating hay.
		
Click to expand...

I wish that mine would lose some weight on it!

 To be honest,  i think that's why a lot of people like it, it is an excellent 'carrier' for vits & supplements & you can make a reasonable size feed with hardly any calories. I just wish that i could feed the family on it too


----------



## SmartieBean09 (20 September 2012)

Ludoctro said:



			Sb09 I do t understand your post you say basically it's a hay replacer - which is what A&P confirmed to me the you go on to say its cant be used as a hay replacer..???   You have confused me..??  Either it is a hay replacer or is not.?
		
Click to expand...

Basically a hay replacer is a high fibre feed fed in large quantities for a horse or pony that can not cope with hay.  For example, my old pony was on Fast Fibre as a hay replaced and was fed 7.7kgs of it!  Fast Fibre can be fed as a hay replacer just like any high fibre cube.  If Allen and Age advised you that it it not meant o be used as anything other than a hay replacer then they are contradicting their own advice as their websites states that it can be fed in much smaller quantities as a feed also.

I hope this makes sense


----------



## OFG (20 September 2012)

be positive said:



			I dont make it up as they state on the bag as it is sloppy and messy, I put a measure into a bucket and just cover with enough water for it to soak fully, you get used to judging it and because it soaks so quickly you can always add a little more water, once soaked I scoop it out and mix with everything else. 

I feed it to all mine, they have just FF plus supplements and one or two get other feeds added to it, I do not use chaff now as there is no need to add any more bulk.
		
Click to expand...

^ This

Took me a while to suss a good pellet / water ratio but now super easy and quick to use. Definately don't go by what it says on bag as you will end up with a watery gruel!

As BP says, put desired quantity of pellets in bucket and add enough water to just cover them, this then gives a lovely fluffy mix.

My horse loves it


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (20 September 2012)

My two love it, to the extent that if I try to feed them Euro-beet instead I get a hunger strike!

So now I mix in a bit of both just to placate & keep the peace.


----------



## Daytona (20 September 2012)

Ok SB09 - not sure why the lady told me that, maybe because my horse was losing weight as hazyx says maybe only good for horses that hold weight or need to lose rather than like mine who needs weight put on.


----------



## hairycob (20 September 2012)

I emailed them last week to ask if there is garlic in FF. The only response I have had is an email to tell me they have set up an account for me!


----------



## hairycob (21 September 2012)

Had a look at a bag in a feed store at lunchtime - batch date middle of August & it does still have garlic on the white label.


----------



## TGM (21 September 2012)

Ludoctro said:



			No idea then,  my boy lost a lot of weight on it, that's why I rang them as wondered what I was doing wrong I guess maybe for good doers it's ok as a bulk just to be giving them something but if the horse actually requires energy and calories then it's of no use.
		
Click to expand...

Fast Fibre is a low calorie feed.  It can be used as a hay replacer OR a bucket feed.  When fed as a bucket feed it is ideal for good doers as it contains vit/mins in a low calorie base.  Because it is low calorie you would need to give lots to a poor doer to make it put on weight, so most people would find it better to give smaller quantities of a higher calorie feed.  

For example, Fast Fibre has 8 MJDE/kg, compared to conditioning feeds which usually have at least 12 MJDE/kg.  So you would have to feed 1.5kg of Fast Fibre to get the same amount of calories that are in 1kg of a 12 MJDE/kg conditioning feed.

So it is not quite true to say it is no use for weight gain - just that you have to feed a lot for weight gain!


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 September 2012)

Babybear said:



			My boy likes it - I do find it hard to get the consistency right sometimes though.  I'm probably going to switch to Rowen Barberry fibre mash this year though as it's cheaper and lasts longer.
		
Click to expand...

I came across Rowen Barberry Soft N Soak whilst looking for an easily eaten and digested feed for a sick horse.  Never heard of it before but tried the red bag aimed at veterans.

Very very impressed, dreadfully picky horse who was very sick at the time, loved the stuff even with his med's mixed in.  He is much improved now but I have left him on the feed, even though I have to make a special trip to pick it up.  Just 2kg a day with adlib good hay and he looks great (17.2).  It makes up using equal parts into a crumbly not sloppy mix.  The amount will increase as we go into winter and the hay will be replaced with haylage.

I would thoroughly recommend the feed for a horse that is tricky to feed.


----------



## LaurenBay (21 September 2012)

I am putting my girl on to it this winter. She is a good doer and was previously on Happy Hoof, but I now understand that Happy Hoof, does contain molasses.


----------



## Mince Pie (21 September 2012)

Never used the fibre mash but have a lot of good things to say about the ready mash, also R&B's customer service is second to none!


----------



## SO1 (21 September 2012)

That is certainly not what they told me when I went to their stand at your horse live last year they recommended it as a bucket feed for good doer native. My pony is on box rest at the moment and having fast fibre twice a day as his bucket feed.

It is not suited as a bucket feed for weight gain though so perhaps that is what they meant and why your horse was loosing weight.



Ludoctro said:



			I spoke to A&P about fast f

It's designed as a complete hay replacer for old horses, a bag should only last 3 days, they told me

It's not meant to be used as a feed.  I had my horse on it and wondered why he was losing weight so rang them.

I think a lot of people on her have the wrong idea about that stuff.

It's for horses with no teeth etc or who struggle eating hay.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## nosenseofdirection (21 September 2012)

OP, I haven't read the whole thing so sorry if this is no use- I used to feed A&P fast fibre but found that 
my mare would not eat it in the quantities needed to give her the cuts and mins she needs. So she now gets top spec light balancer, top chop light and speedibeet in the winter. She does much better on these and it works out cheaper too, as each bag lasts about 3 months as opposed to ten days with the fast fibre!


----------



## nosenseofdirection (21 September 2012)

Sorry, vits and mins, not cuts.


----------



## LauraL23 (24 September 2012)

For those saying you don't add the recommended amount of water do you not worry about it swelling further in the stomach in the same way that sugar beet would if not soaked correctly?

I have just started using it and do find it very sloppy but once mixed with his safe and sound it gets soaked up nicely so the feed is just damp.


----------



## OLLIEBOLLY (18 June 2015)

My mare loves it! On the subject of it containing garlic It might have before but doesn't anymore. The others like cool & collected etc do still contain garlic but not fast fibre. I feed my 9 year old post kissing spines/gastr
ic ulcers fast fibre with baileys lo cal and a light chaff with added yea sacc and for the hormones naf oestress. She seems very content on that combination


----------



## tallyho! (18 June 2015)

LauraL23 said:



			For those saying you don't add the recommended amount of water do you not worry about it swelling further in the stomach in the same way that sugar beet would if not soaked correctly?

I have just started using it and do find it very sloppy but once mixed with his safe and sound it gets soaked up nicely so the feed is just damp.
		
Click to expand...

funny you should mention it... in the US it is fed dry as standard.


----------

